# Bidding on part of a college parking lot



## gallden (Dec 25, 2010)

The part we've been asked to bid on is 17 acres. We have between 20-30 lots, so we're not too big of a company. Never done anything this big before, anything we need to be asking or on the look out for. Is there a general rule of thumb as to how much to charge for an acre. Thanks.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

If you have 20-30 commercial lots already, one would think you could figure this out adding up costs on the 20 to 30 sites to come up with a cost per acre to work on these 20 to 30 other sites, add in overhead, all administrative fees, wear and tear and profit you'd like to make and you have your price. It is a decent size lot at one place so you can achieve some economies of scale on the site. Does this make since?


----------



## gallden (Dec 25, 2010)

For the most part yes. Cars and running out of places to put the snow could be somewhat of a headache also. Thanks.


----------



## fordsup04 (Dec 31, 2009)

gallden;1181469 said:


> For the most part yes. Cars and running out of places to put the snow could be somewhat of a headache also. Thanks.


I see your from easternshore md, what part I am in salisbury. Which college su, wor wic, umes?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I would give a slight discount if there were even a chance of seeing some hot college girls while plowing...


----------



## fordsup04 (Dec 31, 2009)

cubicinches;1181980 said:


> I would give a slight discount if there were even a chance of seeing some hot college girls while plowing...


Maybe they can ride in the truck with the plow. hmmmm need any subs gallden


----------



## fordsup04 (Dec 31, 2009)

cubicinches;1181980 said:


> I would give a slight discount if there were even a chance of seeing some hot college girls while plowing...


Maybe they can ride in the truck with the plow. hmmmm need any subs gallden


----------



## turboplow3 (Nov 23, 2010)

the only college chicks you will see are the ones who wave you down to pull their BMW out. Trust me they will be all bundled up and will only need help. 

I hope for you that you get the sweet one who is in her work out cloths booking it across campus!


----------



## fordsup04 (Dec 31, 2009)

turboplow3;1182019 said:


> the only college chicks you will see are the ones who wave you down to pull their BMW out. Trust me they will be all bundled up and will only need help.
> 
> I hope for you that you get the sweet one who is in her work out cloths booking it across campus!


I keep it warm in my truck.... very warm ill make sure they sit in it while im hooking the chain up.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

you have never been to maryland...they dress like idiots all the time.... snowing? tight sweater...mini skirt....uggs...

good views.

how is the college layed out? are they little lots or big lots? just break it down on how you would do it and price it from there.


----------



## turboplow3 (Nov 23, 2010)

salopez;1182076 said:


> you have never been to maryland...they dress like idiots all the time.... snowing? tight sweater...mini skirt....uggs...


nope havent. but the college chicks here dress the same i guess. still covered head to toe, just skin tight clothes. they all come from chicago so they dress just like you described. Im a fan of these skin tight pants all the chick wear now (some shouldn't), I think they used to be called "tights" and you wore them under clothes, now they are pants! hope this trend continues like the last few years.

yeah our college here would be a nightmare, it is lots of little lots. I noticed that they use mostly skidloaders and small tractors with blowers.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

They must be contacting everyone looking for help


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

That's a good sized lot......Got a machine? 4x4 Backhoe w/pusher at minimum, 2.5 yd loader a much better choice.


----------

